# Savage 24 series trigger work



## squirrelman (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a savage 24 series. The trigger is so hard to pull. Just wondering is there any mods that i can do to the trigger so i dont have to pull as hard. Any sujections would be greatful thanks


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 21, 2010)

Take it all the way down and inspect for damage. Clean completely. There just isn't that much to go wrong. Very few parts in that gun.

Bookmark:

http://www.takedownguides.com/

For your 24:

http://www.takedownguides.com/takedown-guide-detail.phtml?pc=UzI0


----------



## Washington95 (Jan 25, 2010)

Triggers on mine are all poor, but keep in mind that to do a trigger job they have to push out the pins you see on the side.  Some who do that leave bad marks.  Hope it's just dirty.


----------



## gunhand1911 (Jan 28, 2010)

Call adventure outdoors ask for david he is great with triggers !


----------

